# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  تعریف یکپارچگی

## vahidb2007

تعریف یکپارچگی


سیستم های یکپارچه




چیست ؟

----------


## baran_mehr

شاید چندان نتونه جواب سوالتو بده اما به این صفحه نگاهی بنداز
سیستم یکپارچه مدیریت اطلاعات

----------

